# C.A.R.E.S. question?



## Cupcakevirgo (7 mo ago)

I was just learning about the C.A.R.E.S program and was thinking in the future I would like to get involved and set up a special tank for some endangered species... does anyone on here currently participate and want to share their experiences? It sounds incredibly worthwile.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Years ago I used to breed & distribute Ameca splendens. At the time they were not endangered. I wish I had maintained those fish. I currently do not have any CARES fish but I am planning on getting some killis that are on the list and maintaining the species before they are gone forever. Doing so means keeping, propagating & distributing species to appropriate people for YEARS if you do get involved. You also must ensure that you keep pure lines & *multiple tanks* of that same CARES species in case something happens to a tank so a whole lineage is not lost. Done properly this is a large undertaking, which requires the careful maintenance of the species utilizing multiple tanks for adults, breeding, and grow out tanks. You do not combine multiple CARES species in the same tank to ensure there is no cross breeding or other detrimental effects to the species like aggression which could lead to not breeding, death & disease from stress. 
Not sure if "*set up a special tank for some endangered species"* means you plan on putting multiple endangered species in the same tank but this could be a bad idea for the reasons outlined above. 
This is a serious endeavor to maintain species which could become extinct in the wild (in some cases already are), requires a lot of work & tank space when done properly & and is a very rewarding & worthwhile experience. If you are not currently ready & properly set up to do this I would wait until you have all your ducks in a row.


----------



## Cupcakevirgo (7 mo ago)

No I meant some like I have not looked into it too deeply and haven't picked a favorite endangered species. Just one species. I didnt even know this was a thing until yesterday. I wouldn't even think about trying to do this unless I have the time, energy and space to do it properly.
But, that's why I wanted to ask how it has gone for people who actually do this! It never hurts to be informed. 
Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to be associated with a cichlid organization (join American Cichlid Association) and there are certain clubs that participate. Let them know you are interested. They may wait a bit before entrusting new members with endangered species but like you said no time like the present to start.

I looked into it earlier in my fishkeeping career and never found a fish group near me that participated and never was able to get any C.A.R.E.S. fish. But I was not relentless in pursuing it either.


----------



## Cupcakevirgo (7 mo ago)

You would probably be great with CARES fish, you know so much about keeping cichlids! You should look into it again.
I only found out about CARES because the cichlid LFS has it on their website that they participate. I think it sounds wonderful. So I thought it might be worthwhile to look into (a noble cause!).
this would be in my future, but I would want to do things right so it never hurts to ask around now and plan properly and see if it is something I would be able to do... I of course want to get to know cichlids better (very experienced with other fish but as you know I am new to cichlids). But I can't see any reason to not look into it and plan ahead. 
I was already thinking about setting up more aquariums in the future for keeping additional species (or seporating my current ones out). If it was up to me I would have a house full of aquariums but alas, my family lives in my house and don't love fish as much as me lol.
Just last night I joked that I lost 90 lbs and got a 75g aquarium... if I get rid of my husband (180lbs) can I get a 200g aquarium... it only seems fair lmao.


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

I know this is a cichlid forum but you do not have to limit yourself CARES cichlid species. There are some really nice livebearers, killifish, etc. on that list.


----------

